# 2006 Altima Heat Blows Cold When Idle



## jferr3 (Feb 17, 2013)

My daughter has a 2006 Altima and we are both frustrated by this problem. When the car is stopped say at a red light and the heat is on the heat blows cold air. If the car is parked and running the heat blows cold air. Any time the car is idling and the heat is on it blows cold air. We put in brand new thermostat snd its still doing same thing, we had the coolant system bled 3 times and a few days later it does the same shit all over again. Does anyone know what is causing this and how do we fix it? Theres gotta be a soultion out there somewhere. Thanks. By the way, the coolant system is full with the correct mixture of antifreeze and water.


----------



## TheSharkster (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds to me like the water pump needs replaced. The fins are not doing their job at idle, but when you rev, the fins speed up.

Replace the water pump.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan has a service bulletin on this issue, # NTB02-047c. You can download a copy here if you are registered to NissanHelp.com:

2006 Nissan Altima Service Bulletins - Nissanhelp.com


----------



## jferr3 (Feb 17, 2013)

*cant download*

smj999smj - I went to that link you gave me but there is nothing to click on to download it I looked everywhere do you know how I can view it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i second the water pump.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would need to be registeres with Nissanhelp.com to view the link. If not, here's a link to a pdf of Nissan TSB NTB02-047c:

http://www.justanswer.com/uploads/baddad1/2009-02-02_175636_NTB02-047c06heater.pdf


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would need to be registeres with Nissanhelp.com to view the link. If not, here's a link to a pdf of Nissan TSB NTB02-047c:

http://www.justanswer.com/uploads/baddad1/2009-02-02_175636_NTB02-047c06heater.pdf


----------

